#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   unterschied rheumaknoten - osteophyten >

## Schlumpfine

*unterschied rheumaknoten - osteophyten*  							hallo, ich mal wieder... 
bisher hab ich ja "nur" fibromyalgie (alles andere wird zwar immer wieder ins gespräch gebracht oder auch verworfen... also nix handfestes...) 
würde ja schon reichen, aber, aber ich habe/hatte immer das gefühl, das kann nicht alles sein... 
so, nun gehts mir ja schon seit november ziemlich dreckig, schmerzen, supermüde, völlig fertin, depressionen...  
und nun, seit ca. 6 wochen bilden sich so einige kleine beulen an einigen fingergelenken (die oberen, die mit dem nagel)... an den seiten...  
ein arzt sagte mir, das wären osteophyten (knochenanbauten bei  arthrose), der andere arzt meint, es wären rheumaknoten... , ich habe  nicht das gefühl, als ob ich die dinger verschieben könnte, fühlen sich  eigentlich auch ziemlich fest/hart an. sind rheumaknoten nicht weich? 
morgens kann ich die finger kaum bewegen, sie sind geschwollen und  schmerzen, dauert so 2/3 stunden, bis ich sie halbwegs normal bewegen  kann. 
schmerze ist eher stechend (als ob jemand nägel reinbohrt) und  brennen... mitllerweil ist einer davon auch gerötet, obs wärmer ist als  an anderen stellen kann ich nicht beurteilen... 
die schmerzen kommen immer wie ein blitz und gehen genauso schnell,  immer mal wieder, verteilt über den tag und auch nachts, so das ich  davon erwache... 
nun war ich gestern wieder mal bei meine hausärztin (einen rheumatologen  hab ich immer noch nicht...). sie versteht nicht, nach anschauen meiner  hände, das im blut nix zu finden ist und auf den röntgenbildern von  2010 war ja auch nix... 
ich hab also nächste woche nochmal termin zur blutabnahme und röntgen...  
im blut wird wahrscheinlich wieder nix sein... , *aber kann man auf den röntgenbilder erkennen, was von beidem es ist?*  diesmal wird was zu sehen sein, bin ich ganz sicher... wenn nicht, dann  stimmt was mit den geräten oder den befundern nich... ich seh die  dinger ja mit bloßem auge... 
und dann... gehört man mit arthrose oder rheumaknoten zum rheumatologen,  auch wenn dieser fibromyalgie nicht behandelt (behandeln will) :Huh?:  
vielen dank für euren gedanken... 
soll jetzt celebrex nehmen und nach dem beipackzettel hab ich dolle schiss... was nun :Huh?:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Schlumpfine,
ich kann dich beruhigen. Das Celebrex ist ein gängiges Rheumamittel. Wenn du den Beipackzettel liest von all den Rheumamedikamenten, dann dürftest du nie was nehmen, denn Nebenwirkungen haben sie alle. Aber deshalb muss man sie nicht unbedingt bekommen. Es ist eines der wenigen Mittel, die mir helfen und die ich vertrage. Auf den Magen muss man halt aufpassen, wenn man da empfindlich ist. Celebrex hilft bei entzündlichen wie bei nicht-entzündlichen Prozessen. Mich wundert nebenbei, dass deiner Ärztin nicht bekannt ist, dass viele Rheumatiker "seronegativ" sind, also dass man nichts im Blut findet, das gibt es häufig. 
Ich habe auch einige Knubbel an den Händen, z. B. an sämtlichen Fingergrundgelenken. Meine Rheumatologin sagt einfach Zysten dazu, sie kann aber auch nicht genau sagen, ob das von der Arthritis oder von der Arthrose kommt.  
Probier die Celebrex einfach aus, und wenn du wirklich eine Nebenwirkung hast, sprich gleich mit der Ärztin. Schließlich musst du ja deine Schmerzen mal in den Griff bekommen.

----------


## Nachtigall

Jetzt kommt die Fortsetzung, da ich jetzt ausgeschlafen habe:  :Zwinker:  
Rheumaknoten findet man meist erst bei einem sehr fortgeschrittenen Krankheitsverlauf einer Polyarthritis = RA = rheumatioden Arthritis. Sie sind seltener geworden, seit immer früher mit langanhaltenden Antirheumatika behandelt wird. Wie du schon sagtest, kann man sie verschieben. Sie sind aber derb, nicht weich. So wie du deine Beulen und dein Krankheitsbild beschreibst, sieht es eher nicht nach Rheumaknoten aus. 
Osteophyten sind, wie du sagst, Knochenanbauten, sie kommen bei degenerativen Knochenveränderungen wie Arthrose. Sie sind anfangs weicher, schwammig, und werden dann fester. Sie haben vielerlei Formen, zackig, eckig, höckerig. Sind deine Beulen auch so von der Form her? Ich hab da sowas in der Art neben dem Handgelenk an der Speiche, das war aber sofort fest, es war plötzlich da. Auf dem Röntgenbild sind sie gut zu erkennen. 
Falls sie das nicht sind, könnte ich mir auch denken, dass es - wie bei mir an den Fingern - eine Art Zysten sind, Ganglien = Überbeine, die sich bei Überbelastung der Gelenke aus überschüssiger Gallertmasse bilden. 
Aber wenn sich die Ärzte schon nicht einig sind, dann kann ich da leider auch nur sagen, wie ich es kenne. 
Normalerweise zählt man Fibromyalgie zu den Rheumaformen, es gibt ja auch nicht-entzündliche Rheumaformen. Auch Arthrose wird dazugezählt, wobei meine Rheumatologin sagt, Arthrose sei kein Rheuma. Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Aber deine blitzartig schießenden, wandernden Schmerzen deuten schon auf Rheuma hin.
 Ich kenne dein Alter nicht, vielleicht hast du auch eine aktivierte Arthrose, d. h. bei Abnützungen gibt es den Abrieb, und wenn das Gelenk das abgeriebene Material nicht mehr verstoffwechseln kann, dann wehrt es sich mit einer akuten Entzündung (so hat es mir kürzlich ein Orthopäde erklärt). 
Ich würde sagen: Nimm das Celebrex beruhigt ein, es ist ein gutes Medikament, und warte die Untersuchungen nächste Woche ab. Auf jeden Fall solltest du dich weiterhin um einen internistischen Rheumatologen umschauen.

----------


## josie

Hallo Schlumpfine!
Deine HÄ könnte dich zur Diagnosestellung auch in eine Rheumaklinik einweisen, wenn das bei dir so schwierig ist, einen int. Rheumatologen zu finden.
LG JOsie

----------


## sonjasonne

Hallo Schlumpfine, 
hoffe es geht Dir besser. Es gibt ja auch mal "gute Tage". 
Also kleine,rote Knötchen an den Händen hatte ich auch ab und an. Sie schmerzen und brennen. Bei Wärme tat es noch mehr weh. Aber die sind nach einigen Tagen wieder weg gewesen. 
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur einen Tip geben, du brauchst einen Rheumatologen. 
Ich weiß das die Suche danach nicht so einfach ist. Hatte nach einigen Fehlversuchen dann aber doch großes Glück.
Bin nun schon fünf Jahre bei Ihr in behandlung. Auch wenn ich dafür alle vier Wochen 125 km fahren muß.
Die Hausärzte können einen Schnupfen und Bauchschmerzen behandeln aber nicht sowas spezielles. Rheuma ist nur ein Oberbegriff. Dahinter verbirgt sich soviel mehr als nur schmerzen... 
Liebe Grüße :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo leute, 
also des, was da wächst geht nicht mehr weg, des wird eig. immer größer... :Cry:  
es tut weh, und kurzfristig wirds besser, wenn ich ganz kurz kühle, wenn ichs zu lange tu, dann tuts auch wieder weh... :Sad:  :Huh?:  
zu einem rheumatologen zu kommen versuch ich schon ein paar jahre, aber da bis jetzt nur fibro stand und keine werte im blut positiv sind, will keiner weiter behandeln.  :Angry:  
nun aber ist eben was zu sehen, diese knötchen/buckel... was auch immer... :Huh?:  
war heute zum blutabnehmen und röntgen, ergebnisse dann nächste woche, mal sehen... 
in einer rheumaklinik war ich feb. 2011... schlossparkklinik berlin, da wurde nochmal fibro festgestellt, hab dann schmerzmittelinfusionen bekommen und das wars. keine infos, nix... von weiterbehandlung beim rheumatologen war auch da nicht die rede, nur das ich einmal im jahr für ne woche kommen könnte...  :Sad:  
naja, morgen fahr ich zum gutachter für meine reha, drückt mir mal die daumen, das ich die dann endlich in einer rheuma-klinik bekomme... dann mal weiter sehen...  :Smiley:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Schlumpfine,
natürlich drücken wir dir alle Daumen, die wir haben. Sagst du uns dann, wie es gelaufen ist? 
Du hast schon ein Pech mit den Ärzten. Wenn die bei mir nur nach den Blutwerten gegangen wären, hätte ich bis heute noch keine Behandlung. Lass nicht locker und such weiter!

----------


## Schlumpfine

so, da isse wieder... ich durfte meine lebensgeschichte ausbreiten, naja, war zu erwarten... und ich soll mir nen rheumatologen suchen, wegen der beulen... is der aber schlau...  :Grin:  und da soll ich dann erstmal nix von der fibro sagen... 
nun kann ich blos abwarten, er meinte, das ich in meinem jungen leben (bin 44 :c_laugh: ) schon ne ganze menge durchhab... aaaaaaaaaaha... :Grin:  
nun heisst es dann mal wieder abwarten, wann die rv sich meldet... das tu ich dann auch hier... ähm, aber auch, wenn ich nächste woche meine ergebnisse (blut/röntgen) bekomme... 
lg schlumpfine

----------


## sonjasonne

Hallo Schlumpfine, 
es kann sein das sie im Blut nichts finden was auf Rheuma schließt. Kommt vor. Aber Fibro ist eine art von Rheuma. Das gehört in die richtigen Hände. Laß Dich nicht abwimmeln. Und schon garnicht mit einer Schmerzinfusion.
Ich drücke Dir natürlich ganz fest die Daumen. 
Liebe Grüße :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Schlumpfine,
der Gutachter hat schon recht. In bestimmten Fällen sollte man gar nichts von einer anderen Diagnose sagen. Da müsste deine Hausärztin auf die Überweisung so was wie "Verdacht auf Rheumatoide Arthritis" schreiben. Fibromyalgie ist ein nichtentzündliches Weichteilrheuma, aber bei dir schaut es aus, als seien die Gelenke betroffen. Und wenn der Rheumatologe "nur" eine aktivierte Arthrose feststellen kann, dann kann dir auch geholfen werden. 
Übrigens mache ich neuerdings Handbäder mit erwärmten Linsen. Hast du sowas schon mal ausprobiert?

----------


## Fenchelknolle

> Deine HÄ könnte dich zur Diagnosestellung auch in eine Rheumaklinik einweisen, wenn das bei dir so schwierig ist, einen int. Rheumatologen zu finden.

 Hallo Schlumpfine!
Das würde ich dir auch raten! 
Bei mir hat es ewig gedauert, bis ein niedergelassener Rheumatologe, der endlich mal einen Termin für mich hatte, den nächsten wieder in 4 Wochen  :Cry: und so das Rheuma verschleppt hat, endlich mal zu Potte kam. Da war das Kind - sprich Rheuma - schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Leider wird man oft nicht ernst genommen mit seinen Beschwerden.
Erst als meine Hausärztin in die Rheumaklinik in Wiesbaden eingewiesen hatte, konnte ich alle Befunde innerhalb einer Woche haben mit der Diagnose CP und eine eingeleitete Therapie als weiteren Behandlungsplan mit nach Hause nehmen. Da hat der niedergelassene Rheumatologe aber geguckt, als er den Entlassungsbericht las. Das war dann der letzte Besuch bei ihm. Jetzt habe ich einen guten internistischen Rheumatologen gefunden, auch nach ein paar Anläufen und werde adäquat behandelt mit Humira und Azathioprin, das gut die Symptomatik abdeckelt und wobei es mir verhältnismäßig gut geht.
Das wünsche ich dir auch!
LG!

----------


## Schlumpfine

ach du liebes bisschen... jetzt hab ich den tread hier ja ganz vergessen... :Shocked:  
danke fenchelknolle, das du ihn wieder ausgebuddelt hast...*schäm* 
aaaaalso: 
laut röntgenbild sind diese beulen an den fingern NICHT zu sehen... was das also ist, ist noch immer nicht geklärt... dafür wurde eine beginnende rhizarthrose festgestellt... also denke ich mal, das die finger allgemein in den arthrotischen bereich gehen... die schmerzen ähneln denen, die ich auch in den hüften habe, würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn sich da auch die arthrose häuslich niedergelassen hat...  
das in den fingern sind wohl eher zysten, weil man die im röntgenbild nicht sieht... aber können die entzündet sein? ist jedenfalls rot, brennt und sticht... und wie es aussieht, wächst es auch immer weiter... :Cry:  
und jetzt der brüller...  :Angry:  
seit jahren hab ich probleme mit den schultern, mit denen kann ich ein wahres krachkonzert aufführen, zu hören bis in 5m entfernung... von den schmerzen bei bewegung garnicht zu reden. mittlerweile wecken die mich nachts auch regelmäßig auf (bin leider seitenschläfer)...  
immer wurde gesagt, das wäre normal, bei anderen auch so ... nicht behandlungsbedürftig... 
und nu muss ich "schnellstens" an beiden schultern operiert werden...  :Shocked:  massive acg-arthrose mit impingement, pos. hawkinszeichen... toll... ich kann den ärzten bald garnicht mehr glauben. ist diagnosestellung ein lotteriespiel oder wartet man, bis es sich richtig lohnt? was soll das :Huh?:  :Huh?:  
naja, das muss warten... ich fahre ende märz erstmal in die reha für fibro... mal sehen, ob die da auch mal draufgucken wollen, is ja ne rheum/fibro/orth. rehaklinik... ich nehm alles an papieren und bildern mit, is ja nicht sooo schwer... 
lg schlumpfine

----------


## Fenchelknolle

Hallo schlumpfine!
Ja, man muss schon selbst als mündiger Patient - wie ja immer gefordert wird - auch selbstverantwortlich für seine Gesundheit kämpfen. Man hofft ja auch immer wieder, es wird schon wieder und manchmal ist es ja auch ein Auf und Ab.
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für die Operationen und gutes Gelingen, dass mit der REHA alles wieder in den grünen Bereich kommt.
LG!

----------

